# lung worm?



## CCC (Sep 30, 2010)

I was wanting to get a Miniature Donkey, but a friend told me that they're not safe to have in with horses (was going to have it in the same pasture as the mini horses and in the same barn obviously ) that they can carry something called Lung worm and it's deadly to horses??

I was wondering if this is something you can worm for, either the donkey or something I can give the horses to prevent them from being effected by these..??

Thanks for any info!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Oct 4, 2010)

I'VE HEARD ABOUT LUNG WORM BUT HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH MY DONKIES IN WITH MY MINI'S AHD SHETLANDS. I KEEP EVERYONE WORMED AND UP TO DATE ON SHOTS. MY VET CHECKS MY HERD WHEN HE IS HERE AND ALL IS WELL.


----------



## copperwood farm (Oct 7, 2010)

Bumping up...

I woud like to know this answer too????


----------



## billiethekid40 (Oct 7, 2010)

I know many people have both, but I'm sure that there must be precautions that need to be taken. Maybe you should re-post this on the mini horse forum where more people will see it- it is mini horse related afterall.


----------



## CCC (Oct 9, 2010)

ok , thanks guys ,will do


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi there






I'm a mini owner, no donkeys here sadly as I do love them. However regarding lung worm -- the donkey is the host animal for lungworm and these worms can damage the lungs of other equine animals (suggest you google lungworm to find out the medical cycle etc)

But the simple answer is to worm a donkey for lungworm as soon as it arrives on your farm, and keep it stalled for a few days before putting it out on pasture with your other equines. From then on make sure you worm everyone with one of the 'main' wormers at least twice a year and you should be ok. You will find the main wormers include 'effective against lungworm' on their information.

As lungworm does not seem to overly effect donkies, but does cause trouble to other horses, it used to be a no no to keep the two animals grazing together on the same pasture. But now that we have the modern effective wormers there is no problem.

Hope this helps a little!

Anna


----------

